

900-MPH Supersonic Ping-Pong Bazooka - krutulis
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/engineering/gonzo/behold-the-900-mph-supersonic-ping-pong-bazooka-15097897

======
danwolff
Subsonic, but more ping pong wreckage since it's on topic:

<http://danwolff.net/archive/pingpong/>

~~~
rtkwe
No, it's quite clearly supersonic. This is a different design than the tube
they talk about first.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I9zBGgpzl0I)

~~~
danwolff
The colon at the end of the first line was intended to map the first text
string to the last text string of my original post. So, you're right, and
sorry for the confusing grammar.

------
krutulis
Don't miss the impressive video.

~~~
rprospero
When I loaded the page, the video link wasn't working. Here's the video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I9zBGgpzl0I)

~~~
krutulis
That's a more detailed video about the project. The shorter video from
PopularMechanics is here: <http://bcove.me/pbzl94cm>

~~~
jacquesm
Holy crap. That's quite a service.

------
rayiner
Oh C-D nozzles. Hands-down the most useful thing I learned in undergrad.

